# lyft lowered my rating



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

I know ratings don't matter but it is personal pride for me. My rating was5.0 when I accepted all rides. Now I bounce any ride above 20 minutes and my rating fell to 4.9 and now 4.8. No complaints just lower ratings. Thanks lyft. best just to run with your competitor.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

It's even funnier for me.

My app says 4.8, my dashboard says 4.7, my pax's phone shows me 4.6....

Weekly report card? 16/16 5* ratings and ton of the useless cool this cool that badges...


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

How are you tracking your ratings?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> How are you tracking your ratings?


App click on portrait view profile: 4.8

Dashboard: 4.7

Daily emails: sometimes missing, sometimes show "*--", sometimes show some atrocious number totally NOT 4.8

Pax phone: verified showing 4.6 while my app says 4.8


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Adieu said:


> App click on portrait view profile: 4.8
> 
> Dashboard: 4.7
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't clear in my post. I was asking the Uber/Lyft Concierge how he tracks his ratings. I suspect he's basing this on feeling and not raw data. I track my rating data closely, just because I have a deep- seeded psychosis that compels me to track everything. When I experiment and change practices and approaches, it helps me to identify ramifications.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

yes, going off of feeling. all pax love me, no derogatory info. problem started when i started declining jobs. could be paxholes, but I doubt it.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> yes, going off of feeling. all pax love me, no derogatory info. problem started when i started declining jobs. could be paxholes, but I doubt it.


Pax may love you, but if they only have $10 in their account and they have to get to work tomorrow, they'll burn you quicker than kindling.


----------



## Uber/Lyft Concierge (Nov 28, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Pax may love you, but if they only have $10 in their account and they have to get to work tomorrow, they'll burn you quicker than kindling.


damn, true, but damn.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> damn, true, but damn.


In my experience, that shit is what tanks my rating more than anything. I try to identify the suspects that are gonna rate me low, then enter ride notes after the ride (complained about rate, previous driver cancel, smelled like weed). If I see my rating go down, I start banging Lyft support to remove the rating (if I happen to give a shit that day). Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes Lyft removes a bad rating just to make me go away...

______________________________________
"_The rating from this trip has not negatively affected your overall rating! This happens when a passenger leave a 5 star rating or no rating at all. It seems like overall your passengers really enjoy riding with you and you have great feedback from them!

However, as I further checked your account, I found out that there was another ride where the passenger gave you a not high driver rating score. No worries, I've gone ahead and excluded the rating from this ride so that your driver rating average is not affected. It may take up to a week for your driver rating to be updated with this excluded rating._"
______________________________________

lol. Make the pest go away.


----------



## Lyfted13 (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Here you go. All the stars you can handle.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000YABDEI/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

I’m 5 star again. Yay lol I was 4.89 yesterday.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Leo1983 said:


> I'm 5 star again. Yay lol I was 4.89 yesterday.


Dashboard is rounded, 5.0 = 4.95+


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

This is happening to a lot of us. My rating dropped from 4.88 to 4.65 for no reason. The app still shows me at 4.9.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear in my post. I was asking the Uber/Lyft Concierge how he tracks his ratings. I suspect he's basing this on feeling and not raw data. I track my rating data closely, just because I have a deep- seeded psychosis that compels me to track everything. When I experiment and change practices and approaches, it helps me to identify ramifications.


Have you...maybe...considered that you _might_ be overthinking Lyft ratings (and probably Lyft generally) a teeny weenie bit too much?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Have you...maybe...considered that you _might_ be overthinking Lyft ratings (and probably Lyft generally) a teeny weenie bit too much?


Their ability to fluctuate wildly means you DO sometimes have to pay attention.... a couple lyft lines in the hood or a hipster-infested trashy area can knock you down from a respectable 4.8 to omg-please-don't-fire-me


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Have you...maybe...considered that you _might_ be overthinking Lyft ratings (and probably Lyft generally) a teeny weenie bit too much?


This is a fair assessment. In fairness to me, I did admit that I have a psychosis that compels me to track *everything*. However, I don't like to be surprised and tracking my ratings helps me to anticipate when my rating is due to go up or down.

My overall philosophy is this: "There are some rides where I deserve less than 5* and the pax either doesn't rate me or they give me 5*. There are others where I deserve 5* and the pax give me less. It all evens out in the end." Still, data helps me demystify the process and "_you're not managing what you're not measuring"_.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> I know ratings don't matter but it is personal pride for me. My rating was5.0 when I accepted all rides. Now I bounce any ride above 20 minutes and my rating fell to 4.9 and now 4.8. No complaints just lower ratings. Thanks lyft. best just to run with your competitor.


Lyft has no incentive to arbitrarily lower your rating. It means that more pax will cancel on you (riders shop for drivers) and they will lose more business to uber. This is a meme that started on this website recently but the idea seems nuts to me.

Lyft uses last 100 ratings only. That means just a single 1-star will lower your rating by .3 points. Just 2 of those and you go from a 5.0 to a 4.9 with rounding.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Dropking said:


> Lyft has no incentive to arbitrarily lower your rating. It means that more pax will cancel on you (riders shop for drivers) and they will lose more business to uber. This is a meme that started on this website recently but the idea seems nuts to me.


They do. It's a scare tactics. They are the most passive aggressive vile company. Uber don't give a shit what you do.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

unPat said:


> They do. It's a scare tactics. They are the most passive aggressive vile company. Uber don't give a shit what you do.


Except for when they don't give a shit about what you COULDN'T possibly do...

Refund seeker complaint deactivations on Uber are an uphill battle to fight


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Dropking said:


> Lyft has no incentive to arbitrarily lower your rating. It means that more pax will cancel on you (riders shop for drivers) and they will lose more business to uber. This is a meme that started on this website recently but the idea seems nuts to me.
> 
> Lyft uses last 100 ratings only. That means just a single 1-star will lower your rating by .3 points. Just 2 of those and you go from a 5.0 to a 4.9 with rounding.


First, 1 star will lower by .4 (from max 500*/100 to 496*/100). Second, Lyft does have an incentive to lower ratings on the driver interface, even if it shows a different rating on the pax interface. Some people are motivated by guilt and some are motivated by fear.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> I know ratings don't matter but it is personal pride for me. My rating was5.0 when I accepted all rides. Now I bounce any ride above 20 minutes and my rating fell to 4.9 and now 4.8. No complaints just lower ratings. Thanks lyft. best just to run with your competitor.


Same here for me. 4.98 then docked to 4.86 after taking a break for a few days. I won all negative feedback disputes and it's been over a week for my rating to refresh back to 4.98. Currently at 4.88.

I've been able to match the time of the drastic drop to the daily and weekly feedback summaries. Two ratings of four stars or less in 13/15 rides should not lower it by that much 80 rides under my belt when that happened.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> I know ratings don't matter but it is personal pride for me. My rating was5.0 when I accepted all rides. Now I bounce any ride above 20 minutes and my rating fell to 4.9 and now 4.8. No complaints just lower ratings. Thanks lyft. best just to run with your competitor.


You don't take pings over 20 mins away? And you think they punish you for that?

I haven't accepted a ping over 7 minutes away in months, and I am over 4.9. Time to go back to the drawing board....


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mista T said:


> You don't take pings over 20 mins away? And you think they punish you for that?
> 
> I haven't accepted a ping over 7 minutes away in months, and I am over 4.9. Time to go back to the drawing board....


It feels like they experimented fo about a day two weeks or so ago with letting cancels rate us or telling people who we reported for something and asking them if they wish to retaliate

I think it was a tuesday.

If you sat that one out or were on your best ant behavior, you wouldn't know it ever happened


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dctcmn said:


> Sorry, I wasn't clear in my post. I was asking the Uber/Lyft Concierge how he tracks his ratings. I suspect he's basing this on feeling and not raw data. I track my rating data closely, just because I have a deep- seeded psychosis that compels me to track everything. When I experiment and change practices and approaches, it helps me to identify ramifications.
> 
> View attachment 205894
> View attachment 205895


Just one, rhetorical, question. Why?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

I would like to believe that . But it's not. 


Mista T said:


> You don't take pings over 20 mins away? And you think they punish you for that?
> 
> I haven't accepted a ping over 7 minutes away in months, and I am over 4.9. Time to go back to the drawing board....


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)




----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

My 4.88 went to 4.65. Now it's a 4.68. It happened during the week I didn't drive for lyft.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> My 4.88 went to 4.65. Now it's a 4.68. It happened during the week I didn't drive for lyft.


Weird. I emailed them again this morning.

I was told my rating had been 4.85 but this morning when I got the daily summary it showed 4.87 (I took yesterday off) and they said they excluded the ratings and I now have a 4.92. Good grief. Keeping fingers crossed for this job interview on Friday. Best day of the week to get hired according to artiles that I've read.

Hopefully I can take this weekend off.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Driver2448 said:


> Weird. I emailed them again this morning.
> 
> I was told my rating had been 4.85 but this morning when I got the daily summary it showed 4.87 (I took yesterday off) and they said they excluded the ratings and I now have a 4.92. Good grief. Keeping fingers crossed for this job interview on Friday. Best day of the week to get hired according to artiles that I've read.
> 
> Hopefully I can take this weekend off.


My guess is that there was some form of glitch and lyft reversed the ratings they had excluded for me. But that's just a guess. I will avoid the lyft line for a while since that's what causes many of the low ratings.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Uber/Lyft Concierge said:


> I know ratings don't matter but it is personal pride for me. My rating was5.0 when I accepted all rides. Now I bounce any ride above 20 minutes and my rating fell to 4.9 and now 4.8. No complaints just lower ratings. Thanks lyft. best just to run with your competitor.


What kind of passenger demographic profile did you pick up? LYFT is deadly for that.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey this nonsense is BACK!!!


Now my dashboard shows higher (4.8 rounded) than my app (4.7 rounded) instead though...


I'm starting to think this is some kind of scare tactic applied to squeeze low acceptance/low completion drivers


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

dctcmn said:


> In my experience, that shit is what tanks my rating more than anything. I try to identify the suspects that are gonna rate me low, then enter ride notes after the ride (complained about rate, previous driver cancel, smelled like weed). If I see my rating go down, I start banging Lyft support to remove the rating (if I happen to give a shit that day). Sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. Sometimes Lyft removes a bad rating just to make me go away...
> 
> ______________________________________
> "_The rating from this trip has not negatively affected your overall rating! This happens when a passenger leave a 5 star rating or no rating at all. It seems like overall your passengers really enjoy riding with you and you have great feedback from them!
> ...


What indicators have you noticed of paxholes giving such bad ratings?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> What indicators have you noticed of paxholes giving such bad ratings?


Probably sun was shining.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Dr. Jim Sadler said:


> What indicators have you noticed of paxholes giving such bad ratings?


You can hear em giggle about it or discuss how they rated the previous guy, for example

Or you might only give 1-2 rides per day on Lyft for an extended period of time and KNOW who rated you what


----------



## Dr. Jim Sadler (Dec 13, 2016)

What about unwillingness to talk?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

AuxCordBoston said:


> My 4.88 went to 4.65. Now it's a 4.68. It happened during the week I didn't drive for lyft.


So the UBER passengers screwed you?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't even think about ratings. I'll probably start to consider it if it ever drops to deactivation level.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Its a volumes game. If you do less rides your rating will drop at least two points. You can be giving same level of service but your not doing enough rides to rub out the jerks who don't understand the rating system or worse. I act how ever I want because I do this full time and my volume keep my rating up so I can push back against the few assholes or primadonas. I'm not afraid and don't care about keeping 5.0 cause no economic benefits


----------

